
Execute: A book being built in 7 days about executing quickly - drewwilson
http://theindustry.cc/2012/10/25/execute-a-book-on-executing-ideas-immediately/
======
raganwald
To respond seriously, the "Being written in seven days" is not a benefit to me
as a reader unless the book devotes some portion of itself to discussing how
the authors wrote a book in seven days.

------
kerryiob
This made me think of the essay 'Solitude and Leadership' by William
Deresiewicz.

From the essay:

"So why is reading books any better than reading tweets or wall posts? Well,
sometimes it isn’t. Sometimes, you need to put down your book, if only to
think about what you’re reading, what you think about what you’re reading. But
a book has two advantages over a tweet. First, the person who wrote it thought
about it a lot more carefully. The book is the result of his solitude, his
attempt to think for himself. Second, most books are old. This is not a
disadvantage: this is precisely what makes them valuable. They stand against
the conventional wisdom of today simply because they’re not from today. Even
if they merely reflect the conventional wisdom of their own day, they say
something different from what you hear all the time. But the great books, the
ones you find on a syllabus, the ones people have continued to read, don’t
reflect the conventional wisdom of their day. They say things that have the
permanent power to disrupt our habits of thought. They were revolutionary in
their own time, and they are still revolutionary today. And when I say
“revolutionary,” I am deliberately evoking the American Revolution, because it
was a result of precisely this kind of independent thinking. Without
solitude—the solitude of Adams and Jefferson and Hamilton and Madison and
Thomas Paine—there would be no America. So solitude can mean introspection, it
can mean the concentration of focused work, and it can mean sustained
reading."

------
zellyn
Quick, if you send me $10 via paypal in the next 24 hours, I will send you an
amazing, short ebook describing "How to make TENS of dollars on hackernews in
24 hours, with almost no work!"

------
Reebz
Does this remind anyone else of the "X Minute Abs" craze?

------
ARolek
Why not write a book in 7 days on how to write a book in 7 days?

------
pinko
Why not seven minutes?

------
zwischenzug
"""I feel totally Jazzed!

Drew Wilson, when asked how he’s feeling as he “executes”."""

"Unintentionally funny" is gonna be right on the money.

------
wissler
If this is not an intentional parody of failing to think before you act, it
surely will turn out to be an unintentional one.

